# Music like Jack Johnson



## MakinProgress (Jul 1, 2010)

So I'm after some good chill music like Jack Johnson - acoustic with a flair.

What can you recommend?


----------



## Da Silva Satia (Jul 1, 2010)

John Mayer
Jason Mraz
Carlos Santana (a little latin flavour )
eric clapton and b.b. king (old school flavour)
bonobo......(wierd but chill)

hope this helps


----------



## MakinProgress (Jul 1, 2010)

John Mayer and Jason Mraz have been on my playlist for a while. Love those guys. Matt Nathanson is way up there too.

Thanks for the other recs. I'll check those out right now.


----------



## MakinProgress (Jul 1, 2010)

You're right, Bonobo is kinda weird... but I think I like it.

I just checked this out and it took a minute, but I got into it for sure.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Doy3-A4Vric


----------



## mydixiewrecked (Jul 1, 2010)

jack plays alot with ben harper, check it out
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5w0K0Ve0ZvM


----------



## MakinProgress (Jul 1, 2010)

Lol, Ben JUST started playing on my JJ station on Pandora not more than a minute ago. I want to say I've heard him before. I've heard the name for sure though.


----------



## The Potologist (Jul 1, 2010)

First I want to say that I absolutely love Jacks music. I really dig what he is doing for the enviornment as well. He has a new record label called Brushfire. Some artist on his label are G.Love, Special Sauce, Quizy. They are all just a bunch of surfer friends of Jacks. Hes new album "To the Sea" was released on June 1st. It was recorded using 100% solar power. The cd is recycled everything and the "plastic sheathing" is actually soy beans. 

I cant really recommend anybody "like" Jack cause really he is a Musical God unlike anybody I have ever meet or listen to. Even those on his record label, while similar, they really dont compare or come close to the talent that Jack has. Peace and One Love!


----------



## MakinProgress (Jul 2, 2010)

The Potologist said:


> First I want to say that I absolutely love Jacks music. I really dig what he is doing for the enviornment as well. He has a new record label called Brushfire. Some artist on his label are G.Love, Special Sauce, Quizy. They are all just a bunch of surfer friends of Jacks. Hes new album "To the Sea" was released on June 1st. It was recorded using 100% solar power. The cd is recycled everything and the "plastic sheathing" is actually soy beans.
> 
> I cant really recommend anybody "like" Jack cause really he is a Musical God unlike anybody I have ever meet or listen to. Even those on his record label, while similar, they really dont compare or come close to the talent that Jack has. Peace and One Love!


Oh that's just plain awesome. I had no idea he was like that - I just knew he had kickass chill music.

Thanks for sharing this tibit - I'm very impressed.


----------



## The Potologist (Jul 2, 2010)

PS. Check out Minus the Bear and Muse. Some people that are on his tour that really rock out. Minus the Bear : Absinthe Party or Muse : The small Print FIRE IN DA HOLE!!!!


----------



## PennyLane (Jul 9, 2010)

Check out John West, Franti and spearhead are pretty good aswell!!!


----------



## husalife (Jul 9, 2010)

Mumford and Sons, zac brown band, the avett brothers, the raconteurs, Jamey Johnson "cant cash my checks" just a great song


----------



## The Potologist (Jul 9, 2010)

husalife said:


> Mumford and Sons, zac brown band, the avett brothers, the raconteurs, Jamey Johnson "cant cash my checks" just a great song


Mumford and Sons is the groovy of grooviville  Guys are lyrical gods. Great musical that is very inspirational. Check out The Strokes, The Kooks, The National all really good bands with the same vibes as Mumford and the raconteurs!

Peace, Love, and Happiness


----------

